# She's not so scary - good job for Cass.



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Sitting here tonight with Cass and Gunnar, Shadow was out for a walk with Audrey. All of a sudden, both dogs are up on the couch, looking out the front window. (They both know that's not allowed) I got up and looked out the window and there were a couple of 12-13 year old girls coming up the sidewalk. I got both dogs off the couch and had them down/stay in the entryway, off the tile area. (They know they're not allowed on the tile when we're at the door)
I had the inside door open and the screen was shut. I hear the girls talking; "that black dog is a shepherd police dog, they're scary".
I walked up to the door to talk with them and they were collecting for a walk-a-thon for a local child suffering from cancer. 
As I'm talking to one of the girls, the one who said she was scared didn't take her eyes off Cass. (They ignored Gunnar for some reason)
After I gave them some money and filled out the pledge form, the girl who was scared of Cass asked me "how long will she stay like that"? I told her that both dogs should stay there until I release them. She told me that her dad's labs go crazy at the door and bark but they don't try to run away.
The whole time, both dogs are just laying there, looking around like they could care less. The other girl asked if she could pet Cass. I told them that I'd put her on a leash and bring them both outside if she wanted to pet them.
I took them outside and had them sit and the girl came over from the side and put her hand out for Cass to sniff. Cass licked her hand and got lots of pets in return. Then the other girl (scared one) asked if she'd be ok petting her. I told her to turn sideways and not to look at Cass and let Cass come to her. She turned sideways and stuck her hand out and I let Cass give her a sniff and a couple of licks and then the girl started to pet her a little bit, then a bit more and finally it was a love fest with both girls lovin' on Cass. (Poor Gunnar, he just sat there, looking dejected)
They said thanks and headed out and the girl who was scared at first told her friend "She's not so scary, I like her".

Nothing special, but it's always nice when your dog can do something to help turn somebody away from being scared of the best breed in the world.

Cass (and Gunnar) got a little bit of bacon as a treat.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I disagree, this was definitely something special to those girls. Good job to both you and Cass!

(Ps. I never knew which one was Cass and which was Gunnar in your avatar, now I do!)


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Probably should have put that somewhere......Cass is the kid who can't keep their eyes open in the pictures, except she can't or won't put her ears up for any picture. We have to sneak up on her to capture the few we have that show she doesn't have soft ears.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

That is great! Nice job from the dogs!

Made those kids day, I bet!


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

codmaster said:


> That is great! Nice job from the dogs!
> 
> *Made those kids day, I bet!*


Probably so. I bet they went home and told their parents all about it.

Good job Cass & Gunnar!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

good job!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

The world would be a much nicer place with more lovefests and bacon!

Good Job!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

CarrieJ said:


> The world would be a much nicer place with more lovefests and bacon!
> 
> Good Job!


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I found out during my walk with Shadow this morning that the girl who wasn't scared of the dogs is the granddaughter of a couple that lives in our neighborhood. Grandma was outside watering this morning when we walked by and she commented on how the girls had met him last night. I told her that they didn't meet HIM, but that I have 3 shepherds now.....she told me that I "brave or crazy" and then laughed.
I can tell you which one I am, but it shouldn't be too hard to guess.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Awww, poor Gunnar. All that love goin round and none for him.
Well give him a big hug from me! :hugs:

In all seriousness, what a wonderful experience for the girls. Especially for a young girl to overcome her fears. That is priceless!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Don't worry, he got extra bacon.......and typical of Gunnar (and lots of other GSD's), he'd much rather have the bacon.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Was it "the maple kind"? :rofl:
I hear it's popular. 

Couldn't resist.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

HA, no maple bacon in this house. My brother's father in law has a smokehouse and butchers his own hogs and makes the bacon himself. We got a bunch of it from him last fall and it is SO good. I don't share it with the dogs very often, but there was some left over from breakfast so they got some of that.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

that is a really cool story


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

Well done Cass, when I had Layla I would stand behind the child and tell them to say 'sit' 'down' etc. and give Layla hand signals behind them.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Great job to both dogs and you! 

Please let Gunnar know that if he ever feels the need to run away, he is more than welcomed to come and stay with me!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Good for them!!! And you can send some of that bacon my way if you want...


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Lilie said:


> Great job to both dogs and you!
> 
> Please let Gunnar know that if he ever feels the need to run away, he is more than welcomed to come and stay with me!


I'll let him know. It's a good thing you live clear across the country for me. Like everyone, there I days I'd have given him to you. :wild:


----------

